# "Yes I said Yes I will" (song for baritone and piano)



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

hey all, I want to share with you a song I wrote that was premiered recently at the Neue Synagoge in Berlin.

the poetry is by Joseph Kress:

_will we meet where rivers agree
and not down your porcelain mask
but in the ladle of sky betwen oaken embankments

Humor me
if only with streams that agree_

the recording is of the baritone Martin Gerke and pianist stefanpaul.
View attachment _Yes I said Yes I will_.mp3

hope all is well! i'm interested in hearing what you guys think


----------

